# Sponsoring my wife to usa while I'm living aboard



## mousefai (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi all

Here my situation: I have been living aboard ten years, married with my wife aboard, earned money and filed my tax regularly. Im now thinking to sponsor my wife to usa

My question is, what do I need to prepare for the affidavit of support. I reviewed on USCIS site it only said proof of income and federal tax records. 

Does it require anything else? Like my tax return aboard and my bank statement? Any documents I need to prepare

I hope expat from usa who is living in Hong Kong can answer the questions.

Thanks


----------

